# Anyone here fish Amelia Island to St Aug area?



## Guest (Jan 29, 2018)

In South Ponte Vedra there are some picnic tables across the street from the Gate Station . Parking and easy access there to a hard impact coquina shell beach w/ good fishing .


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2018)

Heading south from there maybe 6 miles or so there is Surfside Park it's a similar setup .Good luck!


----------

